# Rabbit food and oats?



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

I know this gets asked lots and I have been doing lots of looking around on the internet but I am still confused :S

I got my mice and the breeder feed them on Rabbit food with some sort of oat which he gave me a bit of but I am running out and need to buy more. 
Would a rabbit food plus porridge oats be ok or do they need more seeds? I feed my hamsters lots of seeds but don't know if mice need the same.

Thanks


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't feed rabbit food and have found that my mice don't really like alfalfa, so I can't be much of a help there. Any regular oats be it rolled or flaked or whatever are generally good as long as they don't have spices, cinnamon and suchlike items in them. Part of my mix consists of wild bird seed which has sunflower seeds, corn, milo, and millet. The bird seed only makes up a small percentage of the mix and I also feed flax seeds and sometimes thistle. Some seeds can be really fatty and should be fed sparingly (such as sunflower seeds), or else you will have very fat mice.


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

> Would a rabbit food plus porridge oats be ok or do they need more seeds?


I currently use rabbit food in my own mix. Usually about 50% Alpha herbal Deluxe or Harrisons Banana brunch rabbit food, as it doesn't contain the alfalfa pellets that most mice don't like. I also add dog kibble for animal protein (10%), uncooked pasta (5%), cereals (including rolled oats/puffed rice etc)(30%), and a mixture of seeds (5%) to add variety. This mix (based on shunamite diet for rats) has worked well for my rat over the years, and so far has worked well for my mice as well.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I recently started making my own mix with HT 2014 blocks, staple hamster seed, pigeon seed, wheat germ, flax seed, sugar free cereal and oats. Mine also reject the alfalfa pellets. I'm personally upping the flax for a pair of does that are carriers to a possible immune issue.


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies  The rabbit food and oats seems to be going down well with my two. They don't eat all of the alfalfa pellets but sometimes they eat them before the rest of the mix.


----------

